# Com Cast tv cable in wood gutter



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

S.f. PROJECT . Replacing gutters on home and Garage. Garage has original wood gutters. Start sawsalling them in sections. Woops where the hell did that cable come from??? Years earlier com cast ran there cable directly into 24 ft.
of gutter. Later the roof granuals fill the gutter 1/2 full,never saw it. 
Showed repair Kid ,it would be best to run New cable under gutter attached to crown mold. Waiting to see if they bill customer.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess the phrase "workman like manner" didn't mean much to that installer. I'm shocked.


----------



## Remodel Bud (Aug 13, 2008)

.................


----------



## hbiss (May 23, 2007)

That's called a "Jersey Gutter Shot". Seems it's common for cable installers in New Jersey to take that easy way out. I'm told you see it all the time there.

-Hal


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I once saw cable, outdoor speaker wire and a 1/2" PVC with a lighting circuit in some A-holes gutter once. And he was fine with it.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

driftwood said:


> s.f. Project . Replacing gutters on home and garage. Garage has original wood gutters. Start sawsalling them in sections. Woops where the hell did that cable come from??? Years earlier com cast ran there cable directly into 24 ft.
> Of gutter. Later the roof granuals fill the gutter 1/2 full,never saw it.
> Showed repair kid ,it would be best to run new cable under gutter attached to crown mold. Waiting to see if they bill customer.


been running cable since it began ....nice try ... They wont buy that one.

EVEN IF IT WAS TRUE ...THEY'LL DENY IT .


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Interesting*

We'll see Snow, Not a problem either way! Folks are nice folks with plenty of
Money. Guess I'm a silly old Man. I always thought gutters were meant to carry of rain water. But what do I know!


----------

